# SHould i add lucky bamboo underwater?



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

as the topic say should i? Are they safe to piranhas just wondering cuz they look amzing if i put in the tank. Anyone tried this?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

as long as the top part with the leaves sticks out the top of the water it will grow fine, it usually needs alot of ferts as its a fast grower and the roots get huge


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

will it poison my fish if i fully submerge these lucky bamboo? or will it just rot the leaves?


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

the local petshop by my place just got a shipment in of bamboo it seems to be fully submerged and growing fine.

i would hope a petshop wouldnt be selling it with thier other aquarium plants if it was harmful to the fish. so i guess it is okay.


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmmm.. that would look sweet...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i have the answer for you. YES put the bamboo in the water. fully submerged is fine. with the leaves showing out is ok. no poison to kill the fish. it is all good.

i have 5 chutes of bamboo fully submerged in the water. The piranha's do not mind them just swim past them and look cool.

BUT if you have a pleco he find it interesting and eat off it. I lost some leaves to the pleco sucking the hell out it.

this is an ooooooooooold picture but you can see the bamboo to the left. I still have that bamboo and it is three times the size since last year


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i have the answer for you. YES put the bamboo in the water. fully submerged is fine. with the leaves showing out is ok. no poison to kill the fish. it is all good.

i have 5 chutes of bamboo fully submerged in the water. The piranha's do not mind them just swim past them and look cool.

BUT if you have a pleco he find it interesting and eat off it. I lost some leaves to the pleco sucking the hell out it.

this is an ooooooooooold picture but you can see the bamboo to the left. I still have that bamboo and it is three times the size since last year


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Cool! I've wondered that myself! I have one peice in a tank now, but the leaves are out the top. Always wondered if shorter peices, where the leaves would be under water would work too, now I know!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

bamboo is safe ive had it in a tank before


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the reply joefish219 one more question i researched it last night and within 2 to 3 weeks they start to stink in your tank and is it best to have a common pleco so that it would suck out the smell of the bamboo?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Couple more questions if you don't mine joefish219 :rasp: How long you had your bamboo in there for? Did it left an odour in your tank?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Without the atmospheric gas exchange through the stomata on the leaves, the plant cannot carry out photosynthesis. I doubt that bamboo has the ability to diffuse the CO2 out of the water when the stomata is open. If the roots are fully submerged, thats ok. The leaves do need atmospheric air though.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hmm so were abouts would u cut it when it grows too high for the tank? u wouldnt cut the top off would u?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there is someone here with a ridiculous rhom tank with a couple of bamboo together and it looks amazing with white sand


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

is it real bamboo or something else?
I think that would look awsome


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

check this out...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=76791


----------

